# Man I am an IDIOT!



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well lately I have been working on my tone, since, as some of you may know, I had to do some re-shaping so that we mix together better as a band! Well, things were coming along nicely, I was going through all of the settings and then I came to a button on my ToneLab SE *Presence/NR*. Now I thought this button controlled ONLY the Noise Reduction. In other words I thought the presence part controlled how present the noise reduction was, and naturally it was set LOW...so fuck when I realized it was actually PRESENCE I flipped, cranked it WAY up, and almost passed out by the searing crunch which now blew out of my 4x12. That was one of my problems all along...NO PRECENSE...somebody hit me with a frying pan please!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 20, 2006)

<bang> You have been hit!


----------



## Leon (Jan 20, 2006)

presents rule 

(i have my presence dialed high as well.)


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 20, 2006)

It's like night and day, now I can turn the gain down if I want...can someone remind me please of how stupid I can be...I should just learn to read manuals and become aquainted with things first before jumping in head first...come to think of it, that's the story of my life


----------



## Leon (Jan 20, 2006)

i rarely read manuals. but, i'm also a knob-tweaker, so i find out what everything does on a fairly short timescale.

on the upside, you'll NEVER FORGET about the presence control!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 20, 2006)

Leon said:


> i rarely read manuals. but, i'm also a knob-tweaker, so i find out what everything does on a fairly short timescale.
> 
> on the upside, you'll NEVER FORGET about the presence control!


Amen to that. It's like I've purchased a whole new setup, man I've got crunch coming out of my a-hole for shit's sake...


----------



## darren (Jan 20, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Amen to that. It's like I've purchased a whole new setup, man I've got crunch coming out of my a-hole for shit's sake...


I won't ask how the crunch got in there in the first place.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 20, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> ...can someone remind me please of how stupid I can be...I should just learn to read manuals and become aquainted with things first before jumping in head first...come to think of it, that's the story of my life




It's OK, you're Canadian, but I thought you guys had a better education system up there...oh well for that thought! HAHA!

I usually leave my presence between 12:00 and 3:00, gives me a good tone.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 20, 2006)

READ THE MANUAL from now on. That is all.


----------



## Naren (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't usually read manuals, but like Leon, I find out what every single knob, button, and switch on my amp does so that I can set them appropriately. If, for some reason, I can't figure that out by switching it on manually, I'll look at a manual for the explanation (I've searched online in the past for the answer to some questions).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2006)

Strange. I always read any manual I get. it's the only way to adequately amd thoroughly learn a piece of technology, IMO.


----------

